# Salmon oil at costco, very affordable.



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I normally get Grizzly or Iceland Pure, but I came across this at costco.com

Its only $32.00 for 2- 32 oz bottles. I checked amazon prices and its $30 for only 1 bottle, so this is quite a deal. Plus the shipping is free. 

Costco - Best Pet Health Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if salmon oil goes rancid in the bottle? I keep hearing that the capsules for people are so much better than the salmon oil for pets. They are saying that air gets in the bottle and spoils the oil. It also has to be refrigerated. Anyone know if there is truth to this or if it's just a rumor?

It takes me awhile to get through a bottle of Grizzly salmon oil and I don't keep it in the fridge.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If we had an easy way of feeding bulk oil that would be a great deal. It's just too easy to hand the dogs a few caps of fish oil.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats the thing about raw feeding, how do you add straight fish oil to raw pieces of meat? To me it just doesn't work, I have to stick with the caps but wish there was a way to feed the fish oil only as my boy dog Leo has issues with the caps and how they are made up.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

The only way I have had any kind of success with bulk oil in the past was using one of those large plastic syringes and forcing it... It doesn't work to drizzle it over the meat unfortunately


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lucky you, Uno will spit out the capsules, so the liquid works best for us. 


They also have pretty good deal on salmon oil in capsules
Costco - $10.89 after $3 OFF trunature® Pure Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

bdb5853- if the bottle is sealed, it should be ok if kept in cool dark place, but once you open it, its best to keep it refrigirated because it will go bad.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Whiteleo- you can ground up the meat and add the oil to that, or mix it with something like plain yogurt few times a week. My dog will even lick it straight up from a bowl if I add couple pumps.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, not going to grind his meat but he might just lick it out of the bowl, at least I know "garbage gut" will, and its such a good price its worth a try.


----------



## dogmanden (Apr 9, 2009)

Break open a 400iu vitamin E capsule & squeeze it in a newly opened bottle of any type oil & it will keep it from going rancid. Also out of sunlight helps.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yeah, not going to grind his meat but he might just lick it out of the bowl, at least I know "garbage gut" will, and its such a good price its worth a try.


before i decided that malia will eat her salmon gelcap without fancy trickery and stuff...we get the pure alaskan salmon oil ones from costco...i would just cut a pocket into whatever i was serving.

on bone days...that proved to be a little hairy, so i'd put it into her morning liver....

now she takes it on her own because my hands have liver blood on them; and, consequently, on the gelcap.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I've never tried giving the salmon oil, but have wanted to. Does it make a difference and how much do you give. (87lb gsd)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Theres usually a guide on the bottle, I give Uno 3 pumps into his dry food and he's 60 lbs, but it really depends on your dogs coat condition, if you feel like his coat is getting dry or flaky, you can add little more.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Is that all its really used for then, the coat condition, my dog has no problem there.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

ann g said:


> Is that all its really used for then, the coat condition, my dog has no problem there.


If you are feeding raw and you feed meats from a grocery store (factory farmed) then the meat is likely deficient in omega 3 fatty acids. If you feed wild game or grass fed beef, then you are probably fine.

Salmon oil is a great supplement to fill in the holes that could occur from meats deficient in omega 3's.

Edited to add: I didn't see that this was in the kibble section. YES, if you are feeding kibble, your dog is likely deficient in omega 3's and I would definitely recommend a salmon oil supplement.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

to add to bdb's statement.....any dog not eating fish high in omega 3, would certainly benefit from salmon oil.....humans too 

we don't eat enough wild fish nor do dogs....whether they are kibble fed or raw fed....

it's not just for their coats...it's for their overall health and immune systems...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree fish oil has many benefits beyond just healthy skin/coat, it helps to improve cardiovascular system, reduces inflamation in the body (especially beneficial for dogs with joint problems), strengthen immune system, and can help with behavioral issues like anxiety.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a 64 oz bottle of grizzly oil, and I have kept it refrigerated since the day I got it, I check it periodically, and it's still got golden color, and doesn't smell nasty, or "fishy" at all. I give my 20 pound boy about a pump and a half.

I take 8-10 pills a day of Xtend-Life Omega 3, probably the best on the market right now. I do have arthritis in my hip, and it helps greatly.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Do you have to get the stuff marketed for dogs (like you see at pet stores) or can you also use regular capsules that you would find at any pharmacy?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

ann g said:


> Do you have to get the stuff marketed for dogs (like you see at pet stores) or can you also use regular capsules that you would find at any pharmacy?


You can use human fish oil pills, just cut the casing and squeeze out the oil. I did this with my boy for about a year.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information, I'll have to get some for my german shepherd.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sure my boy is getting plenty of omega 3's in his diet as the dogs get plenty of grass fed lamb, beef, llama, venison and fish but my concern is his white nails, when I stopped giving him the fish caps because of soy and ear issues his nails become brittle, especially his dew claws. When I rescued Leo he constantly had issues with his brittle nails but we eventually got that worked through with diet and fish oil (he was kept in a crate and scratched constantly to get out) Being a rescue he has issues with having his feet handled and the vet:frown:! he wasn't handled properly as a puppy! 

So my question is do dogs who are mostly white have more issues with their nails than darker colored breeds?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

good question about the colour of dogs....

i will say, that my dogs eat well...you know they do, robin....but salmon oil helped bubba's nose...which was cracked and dry and pugs have that particular problem....

with fish oil...moist and cute.

so maybe it's not white dogs in general, but that particular white dog.

would be interesting to look up.

i've also noticed a change since i started taking salmon oil in myself and my husband....i don't think we eat enough fish....and fish oil from sardines, salmon and anchovies is top notch.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> i've also noticed a change since i started taking salmon oil in myself and my husband....i don't think we eat enough fish....and fish oil from sardines, salmon and anchovies is top notch.


What changes have you noticed in yourselves? I've just gone and ordered a bottle for my dog & cat and it occured to me that they eat so much more healthy than I do. Maybe I should get some for myself as well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> What changes have you noticed in yourselves? I've just gone and ordered a bottle for my dog & cat and it occured to me that they eat so much more healthy than I do. Maybe I should get some for myself as well.


my husband and i both have thyroid problems, so cracked nails, brittle hair, dry skin, things like that are common symptoms of an underachieving thyroid...

we started taking salmon oil about a year ago....and my hair is not as dry..my nails are better, skin is better....

i also eat salmon....nothing like pacific wild salmon, for humans, at least....

we also take supplements because we do eat grocery store bought meat and chickens.....and honey hates liver.....LOL.....while, it may not help and i only think they do.....they certainly can't hurt, except taking too much fat soluble vitamins

and let's face it, veggies and fruits don't get to market like they used to....man, i miss my orchard 

plus we take vitamin d3, after blood tests showed we were deficient....and that makes a difference for us, too.....especially considering we live in the grey state of washington 10 months out of the year


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Most people don't realize that they are deficient in Vit. D3, I take 5000 IU every day, If my naturopath could have it his way I'd be taking more than 20 vitamin pills a day! LOL, as it is I take about 15, have been taking supplements for almost 20 years.

Yeah, I posted this question when I first got Leo on the Bull Terrier website and no one thought there was an issue with white dogs, but I do know that white horses who have white hooves are known to be softer, not as tough! His dew claws are such a problem and I could never have them removed, but really wished that they had been as a puppy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Most people don't realize that they are deficient in Vit. D3, I take 5000 IU every day, If my naturopath could have it his way I'd be taking more than 20 vitamin pills a day! LOL, as it is I take about 15, have been taking supplements for almost 20 years.
> 
> Yeah, I posted this question when I first got Leo on the Bull Terrier website and no one thought there was an issue with white dogs, but I do know that white horses who have white hooves are known to be softer, not as tough! His dew claws are such a problem and I could never have them removed, but really wished that they had been as a puppy.


people with fair skin have different issues than people with darker skin...so why wouldn't that hold true with white dogs....

as to vitamin d....5000 iu? wow. that's a lot...

when we were tested, we were deficient so we started taking 1000 iu per day, along with the calcium, magnesium and vitamin e, in order to maximise the absorption of d...

not challenging, i just get very cautious with fat soluble vitamins....with water solubles, i have expensive pee....but with fat solubles...too much can do damage to the liver....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I take fish oil during spring/summer months and then switch over to cod liver oil, instead of taking Vit D, it has plenty of it. I have to check the brand I used because it had a good bit of EPA/DHA in it as well, but it is in a liquid form, so not for those who dislike the taste of fish oil (although its lemon flavored).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I need to start looking at some type of vitamin D supplements. I've got real fair skin and to my joy am literally riddled with sun damage which get burnt off, and now, cut out all the time. I always put on heaps of sunblock and wear the long sleeves and stuff, but at the same time they are now saying you get all sorts of problems if you don't get Vitamin D. I can't bloody well win!
I should check out that cod liver oil, that way Mollie and I could both have a dose at the same time.


----------



## Fairmont (Jul 26, 2010)

So I found a great deal on Wild Salmon oil capsules for people at Costco - they are 1000 mg capsules, how many should I feed my 63 pound dog? thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would want to see that any fish oil product has been certified free of heavy metal contamination. Also, I'd want to know the EPA/DHA amount in mgs not just a percentage. After attending a seminar by a well respected sports medicine vet in our area, she recommends omega 3's across the board at the rate of 300 mg of combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of weight. For our crew that equates to 1800-2000 mg daily of EPA/DHA ( not just omega 3's). Personally we use the human form ... Carlsons Finest Fish Oil (liquid).


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's what I used on Shaggy until I got him the grizzly oil. it was one of the very few fish oil pills that had the information I was looking for.

Purity report...

Pristine and Pure Omega 3 DHA Fish Oil

Specifications and COA...

Omega 3 DHA Fish Oil Specifications


----------



## versatile_shelties (Jun 3, 2010)

(To preface- I do a rotational diet with a few high quality kibbles, canned meat, commercially prepared frozen raw, and real raw meat and raw meaty bones.)
I have show dogs, so keeping the coat in peak condition is a full time job. I've tried it all as far as coat supplements, so-called miracle products, etc. I've added Salmon oil in the past and I didn't see much of a difference. What I am currently using has made a visible difference for the better in my eyes- dogs being shown in the breed ring are given a rotation of Show Stopper, a powdered supplement, and Springtime Inc. Longevity, another powdered supplement. All dogs whether shown or not get the Longevity. My Champion male had an area on his rear that was taking forever to grow in as my female had nipped him in that area and he had been chewed there at the breeder's place as a puppy. Thinning it for the ring to get a good profile made it even worse. It was just a problematic area, especially in sables as the hair shaft differs in color at varying points and thus the area was much lighter than the rest of his body and had to be worked on extensively before being shown. Anyhow- after starting to use the Longevity product, it grew back in nicely and now you cannot tell there was ever a problem. I have also found ShowStopper to make a positive difference in the texture of the coat. I recommend giving these products a try for those of you with coat problems.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

when u guys say u feeed ur dogs vitamins, do you just give them pills from the drug store or walmart?????? liek id buy walmart fish oil caps? the same id take myself???? or what about vitamin d??? or glucosamine?????

how do i know how much to give shane????


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

versatile_shelties said:


> (To preface- I do a rotational diet with a few high quality kibbles, canned meat, commercially prepared frozen raw, and real raw meat and raw meaty bones.)
> I have show dogs, so keeping the coat in peak condition is a full time job. I've tried it all as far as coat supplements, so-called miracle products, etc. I've added Salmon oil in the past and I didn't see much of a difference. What I am currently using has made a visible difference for the better in my eyes- dogs being shown in the breed ring are given a rotation of Show Stopper, a powdered supplement, and Springtime Inc. Longevity, another powdered supplement. All dogs whether shown or not get the Longevity. My Champion male had an area on his rear that was taking forever to grow in as my female had nipped him in that area and he had been chewed there at the breeder's place as a puppy. Thinning it for the ring to get a good profile made it even worse. It was just a problematic area, especially in sables as the hair shaft differs in color at varying points and thus the area was much lighter than the rest of his body and had to be worked on extensively before being shown. Anyhow- after starting to use the Longevity product, it grew back in nicely and now you cannot tell there was ever a problem. I have also found ShowStopper to make a positive difference in the texture of the coat. I recommend giving these products a try for those of you with coat problems.


wow that a good looking sheltie in ur avi


----------



## versatile_shelties (Jun 3, 2010)

With the powdered supplements I give (Longevity and Showstopper) you are given a measuring scoop and are told how much to give based on weight.

When I did use Salmon oil, it directed you on the bottle as to how many pumps to give a dog based on weight. Many gel caps will have similar instructions on the package.

Thank you for the compliment on my Sheltie. That is our Champion boy Donnie.


----------

